# Glitzer-Effekt transparent



## Norman_79 (2. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Tutorial gefunden in dem beschrieben ist wie man einem Text einen Glitzereffekt verpassen kann. 
Meine Frage ist nun da ich ja um die Farbe des Effektes zu ändern die Ebene auf Hintergrundebene reduzieren muss, kann man das auch so hinbekommen das der Text seinen transparenten Hintergrund behält?


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. April 2006)

Hi,
kannst du uns mal den Link zu dem Tut posten. Warum must du das ganze auf die Hintergrundebene reduzieren? Um welchen Effekt handelt es sich den?

Gruß


----------



## Norman_79 (3. April 2006)

Okay ich Poste mal die Links zum Tutorial aber bei beidem ist jeweils Vorraussetzung
 auf eine Ebene zu reduzieren.

http://www.designnation.de/Tutorial-lesen_KristallschriftmitPhotoshop.html

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/glitzer_schrift.shtml


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2006)

Also so wie ich das verstanden habe wird die reduzierung auf die Hintergrundebene nur benötigt damit der Text keine Tetxebene mehr ist. Das kannst du aber auch erreichen indem du die Textebene rasterst oder nicht auf Hintergrundebene reduzierst sondern nur zwei ebenen miteinender verbindest und ebenfalls strg+e drückst.

Gruß


----------



## Norman_79 (3. April 2006)

Das was ich erreichen will ist das ich diesen Glitzer Effekt in ein anderes Bild einbetten will(d.h.: der Hintergrund muss transparent sein).

Ebenso muß es aber auch noch möglich sein den Farbton des Effektes zu ändern.

Hoffe du kannst mir da helfen.


----------



## Leola13 (3. April 2006)

Hai,

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte es doch reichen den schwarzen Hintergrund auszuwählen, die Auswahl umzukehren und dann deine Schrift incl. Effekt kopieren und (wo auch immer du willst) einzufügen.


Ciao Stefan


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. April 2006)

Also so wie ich das verstanden hab hatt doch der ganze Effekt nichts mit der Hintergrundebene sondern nur mit der Textebene zu tuen somit kannst du doch auch eine transparente Hintergrundebene anstadt eienr schwarzen verwenden. Oder verstehe ich da was an dem Tut falsch?

Gruß


----------



## Norman_79 (4. April 2006)

Hallo,
sorry das meine Antwort so lange gedauert hat aber ich hatte zu tuen.

Das mit dem Hintergrund(transparent von vornherein) klappt so leider nicht denn nachdem ich das Bild in ein indiziertes Bild umwandle(Vorraussetzung um die Farbe im nachhinein noch zu ändern)werden ja alle Ebenen auf eine reduziert und der Hintergrund ist dann weiss!

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja einfach mal selber das Tutorial machen(ist ja schnell getan) und dann versuchen meine Vorderung(Transparenz, Farbe variieren) durch zu führen.

Ich denke dann seht ihr genau was ich meine!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. April 2006)

Hi,
tja also du könntest die Farbpalette erstellen und abspeichern und dann das ganze als PNG transparent abspeichern und dabei die Farbpalette laden.
Oder du färbst das ganze halt von Hand ein, beispielsweise mit dem Verlaufswerkzeug.


----------



## Norman_79 (5. April 2006)

Hallo,
okay das mit dem Verlauf ist sicher eine Lösung aber ich hätte nicht gedacht dass das so ein Problem ist. Hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt  

Auf alle Fälle schön Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------

